# Italia - Spagna U21. 27 giugno 2017 ore 21. Tv Rai 1.



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

Semifinale dell'europeo under 21 2017. Si affrontano l'Italia e la Spagna. Si gioca questa sera, martedì 27 giugno 2017 alle ore 21.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Diretta su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 21.


Seguiranno news, commenti e formazioni.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Giugno 2017)

Forza papera di gigio. Non per cattiveria ma perchè ha bisogno di tornare sulla terra, cosa c'è di meglio di una bella papera per questo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Giugno 2017)

Dai su... va a finire che vinceremo sto europeo con quella chiavica di Di Biagio in panchina. E invece ci vuole una bella paperella fi dollarumma e tutti a casa a parlare di questo maledetto rinnovo


----------



## Aalpacaaa (27 Giugno 2017)

Temo una goleada della Spagna. Poi Donnarumma quando si riprende?


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Sogno la tripletta di Deulofeu
Stercorumma umiliato così tutti a casa in modo da chiudere per Conti e poi rinnovare-vendere il maiale


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

*Probabili formazioni

**ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Ferrari, Rugani, Caldara, Barreca; Benassi, Gagliardini, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Petagna, Bernardeschi. Allenatore: Di Biagio*
*
SPAGNA (4-3-3): Arrizabalaga; Bellerin, Vallejo, Meré, J. Castro; Saul Niguez, Llorente, Ceballos; Deulofeu, Sandro Ramirez, Asensio. Allenatore: Celades*


----------



## VonVittel (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> *[FONT=&]*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Ferrari, Rugani, Caldara, Barreca; Benassi, Gagliardini, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Petagna, Bernardeschi. Allenatore: Di Biagio*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> SPAGNA (4-3-3): Arrizabalaga; Bellerin, Vallejo, Meré, J. Castro; Saul Niguez, Llorente, Ceballos; Deulofeu, Sandro Ramirez, Asensio. Allenatore: Celades*[/FONT]



Dal centrocampo in su sono illegali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Dal centrocampo in su sono illegali


Ma perché, la difesa? E manca pure Gaya. Secondo me la perdiamo.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

Serve un miracolo.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché, la difesa? E manca pure Gaya. Secondo me la perdiamo.



In difesa sono talentuosi, ma in avanti hanno giocatori che possono fare i titolari nelle big. Ed è clamoroso per una U21


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> *[FONT=&]*ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Ferrari, Rugani, Caldara, Barreca; Benassi, Gagliardini, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Petagna, Bernardeschi. Allenatore: Di Biagio*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> SPAGNA (4-3-3): Arrizabalaga; Bellerin, Vallejo, Meré, J. Castro; Saul Niguez, Llorente, Ceballos; Deulofeu, Sandro Ramirez, Asensio. Allenatore: Celades*[/FONT]



Ferrai terzino, l'inutile Petagna...questo è matto.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché, la difesa? E manca pure Gaya. Secondo me la perdiamo.



Finisce tanto a poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Finisce tanto a poco.


Per?


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Giugno 2017)

Della serie l'angolo della cattiveria: ma di cosa avete paura? La vinciamo sicuramente noi, abbiamo in porta il miglior portiere di tutti i tempi, quello per il quale non sono sufficienti neanche 5 milioni l'anno a 18 anni...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> l'inutile Petagna...



Berardi è squalificato, o lui o Cerri


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ferrai terzino, l'inutile Petagna...questo è matto.
> 
> 
> 
> Finisce tanto a poco.



Per me invece schieriamo il miglior tridente possibile

Peccato sia solo una la giornata di Berardi...


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché, la difesa? E manca pure Gaya. Secondo me la perdiamo.



Manca anche Yeray che ha fatto una signora stagione col Bilbao.


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2017)

Intanto Inghilterra e Germania 2-2 vanno ai supplementari.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]Ufficiali:

Donnarumma; Calabria, Rugani, Caldara, Barreca; Benassi, Gagliardini, Pellegrini, Chiesa; Petagna, Bernardeschi
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Kepa; Bellerin, Merè, Vallejo, Jonny; Ceballos, Llorente, Saul; Deulofeu, Sandro Ramirez, Asensio[/FONT]*


----------



## Eflstar (27 Giugno 2017)

Pronti a tornare di nuovo pippe cessi sopravvalutati?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Forza gery


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma quanto incensano in rai?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2017)

Calabria sta giocando benissimo


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calabria sta giocando benissimo



Verissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia Donnarumma...


----------



## Eflstar (27 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna solo sperare che non tirino mai nello specchio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2017)

Della Spagna, Ceballos e Llorente non sono per niente male.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Che giocatore Pellegrini.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Pellegrini.




Straquoto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

Bernardeschi gioca con una supponenza pazzesca, bisognerebbe dargli due ceffoni negli spogliatoi.
Ottimo Calabria, che non la sta facendo strusciare a Deulofeu e Asensio, quindi non proprio due pirla.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi gioca con una supponenza pazzesca, bisognerebbe dargli due ceffoni negli spogliatoi.
> Ottimo Calabria, che non la sta facendo strusciare a Deulofeu e Asensio, quindi non proprio due pirla.



Bisgnorebbe dargli 40 milioni di pedete in culo, come la folle cifra che chiedono per lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

A me non sta impressionando proprio nessuno, nè da una parte nè dall'altra.
I migliori tra i nostri sono Calabria e Pellegrini, il peggiore Benassi, mi sembra proprio insulso.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Bravo Davide


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A me non sta impressionando proprio nessuno, nè da una parte nè dall'altra.
> I migliori tra i nostri sono Calabria e Pellegrini, il peggiore Benassi, mi sembra proprio insulso.



Benassi gioca perché è il Lider, ma non gli ho mai visto combinare una mazza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calabria sta giocando benissimo



Straquoto 

e Bernardeschi ancora a far danni.. speriamo ripaghi col goal nel 2 tempo 
peggio di così non si può.. è sempre in terra (si stara preparando per la Rube?) 

pure Petagna impalpabile 
e Chiesa ahimè ha noie fisiche.. comunque a parte il possesso e 2 distrazioni 
la Spagna non la sta dominando...

però è triste vedere che i migliori dell'Italia sono i Terzini e Pellegrini (me ne ero scordato) 
a questo punto ci vuole il goal del migliore in campo (Calabria)


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

Piccolo OT: *RaiPlay fa schifo*


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2017)

Molto bene Calabria e Barreca. Bernardeschi è molto fumoso. Su Petagna meglio non parlarne.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

p.s. ma come si fa a non vedere che l'ha toccata ?? 
dico quando il ragazzino in porta la butta fuori XD


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma sto Dollarumma prende tutti i gol uguali?


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Ceballos ricordiamolo, ha una clausola di soli 15 mln.


----------



## Eflstar (27 Giugno 2017)

Mai un cross decente, cristo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Giugno 2017)

Ed ecco che l'eroe interista ci da il colpo di grazia...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Che cessi questi italiani solo a macellare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Un altro sopravvalutato sto gagliardini


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

Madonna quant'è scarso sto Gagliardini.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Gagliardini nella top 10 dei giocatori più pompati di sempre


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Gagliardini somaro interista.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

ma petagna quando segna ? togliete sto cesso dai. 

gagliardini  

buonanotte, finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

Godo. Gagliardini cesso


----------



## Nicuz91 (27 Giugno 2017)

Petagna é orribile,non si può vincere con lui!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Bernardeschi?? 40 mln ? ahahahahaha


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2017)

I veri cessi di questa U21 sono Gagliardini, Benassi e Petagna. Altro che Bernardeschi, Berardi...gente che cammina perchè si rende conto di quanto sono cessi i compagni.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Giugno 2017)

Unbelievable...


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Bernardeschi?? 40 mln ? ahahahahaha



Ora ne varrà 50 anche se ha fatto un Europeo schifoso


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Bernardeschi?? 40 mln ? ahahahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Bernardeschi?? 40 mln ? ahahahahaha




 


ovviamente si scherza.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Che mazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Comunqe io un portiere che prende 5 mln di euro, certi gol vanno parati.. questo qui non sa posizionarsi. Via via


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Ohohohohohoo golazo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Dollarumma


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Bravo Dollarumma ora chiedi anche 10 milioni..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Giugno 2017)

5 milioni all'anno... mi raccomando...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

paperumma  

ma prende sempre gol da fuori ?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia questo paperazzo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

Ahaha Donnarummaaaaaa


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Stercorumma sta crollando mentalmente, giorno dopo giorno. Ottimo


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2017)

Madonnna santa Dollarumma....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Giugno 2017)

Mi dispiace perché spero ovviamente che l'Italia riesca a vincere, ma se perdiamo per questo "errore" di Donnarumma godrò non poco, in un certo senso, e spero che domani i giornali lo massacrino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

"Sono sereno".


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2017)

Ora ci vogliono almeno 19 milioni all'anno.


----------



## pipporo (27 Giugno 2017)

Modigliani ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2017)

È colpa dell'hacker!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Se va al Real e piglia un gol così, il Bernabeu lo scortica vivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Il donnarumma che ha giocato con noi questa stagione l'avrebbe presa! Non doveva giocare, non ci sta con la testa


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2017)

5 milioni di calci in quel posto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Comunque un bidone dell'umido è più utile di Petagna


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

peccato che oggi il toro abbia ufficializzato sirigu, non è che abbiamo tantissime alternative.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

5 gol subiti praticamente tutti uguali


----------



## Nicuz91 (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma il tifoso ciccione esultando con la bandiera spagnola,era Raiola??**** uguale!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Giugno 2017)

Quando un procuratore rovina un giocatore...


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È colpa dell'hacker!


Gli ha fatto crashare il cervello mentre Saul tirava


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Che forte il 6 della Spagna


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

ma sto ceballos ? interessante il ragazzo....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Giugno 2017)

E ma quando uno è sereno... beh dai può consolarsi, di Buffon ha comunque qualcosa: la ridicolaggine e il metterci la faccia nei momenti giusti. Grande Gigio! Sei squallido... sparisci va...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Questo portiere è ormai rovinato... secondo me rinnovo con 5 mln di euro rischia di essere una tassa che non ci libereremo mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2017)

Tutto torna , sempre ... hai voluto fare l egoista ? Ora la paghi tutta.

Vai vai al Real a prendere sti gol , ti appendono al primo tiro


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

Leggo che Ceballos ha la clausola da 15 milioni......


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Hanno ormai capito come farli gol.. basta angolare la palla. Tanto salta dopo 2 ore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo portiere è ormai rovinato... secondo me rinnovo con 5 mln di euro rischia di essere una tassa che non ci libereremo mai.



Concordo il panzone l ha rovinato


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Modigliani ..



Si quello delle teste false della beffa di Livorno.


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2017)

Ceballos chi lo prende fa un affare


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Giugno 2017)

Nicuz91 ha scritto:


> Ma il tifoso ciccione esultando con la bandiera spagnola,era Raiola??**** uguale!!



Vero anche io l ho pensato ehhe


----------



## diavolo (27 Giugno 2017)

E sono 3


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Leggo che Ceballos ha la clausola da 15 milioni......



Davvero? Lo conoscevo un pochino ma non sapevo fosse cosi interessante come profilo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Un altro


----------



## Eflstar (27 Giugno 2017)

Ogni tiro forte nello specchio è gol...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2017)

Finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2017)

Prendi prendi Gigio


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

sto saul è un'iradiddio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe stato bello andare all'europeo con un bel contratto da 5M già firmato e l'affetto incondizionato del popolo milanista, vero Gigio?Ma se tu sei sereno così...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma io mi chiedo come si fa a prendere 5 mln e prendere tutti i gol uguali?


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

Che rabbia incredibile perdere così, ci siamo letteralmente buttati via.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Se Berna vale 50 mln, Saul ne vale almeno 100 .


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Sorrido sempre...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

Non fermatevi! Come on Spagna!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Giugno 2017)

Deve lasciar perdere Raiola, i fanta miliardi e ricominciare da capo.


----------



## Alex (27 Giugno 2017)

che nervoso sempre presi a pesci in faccia da sti spagnoli


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo come si fa a prendere 5 mln e prendere tutti i gol uguali?



Donnarumma non ha il senso della posizione (Cit.).


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Deve lasciar perdere Raiola, i fanta miliardi e ricominciare da capo.



.


----------



## cremone (27 Giugno 2017)

Peccato, ce la stavano giocando e Donnarumma dovrebbe riflettere


----------



## Alberto (27 Giugno 2017)

Sto ammirando un bravissimo giocatore... Dani Ceballos, veramente molto bravo e completo. Gioca veloce, destro e sinistro, gran visione di gioco, rapidissimo, gran bel piedino. E' praticamente entrato in tutte le azioni chiave della Spagna, compreso assist al primo gol e tutti i palloni della Spagna passano per lui. Mooooolto interessante.

P.S. Ha fatto espellere Gagliardini...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Alex ha scritto:


> che nervoso sempre presi a pesci in faccia da sti spagnoli



All'ultimo Europeo li abbiamo bastonati.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> All'ultimo Europeo li abbiamo bastonati.



E c'era Conte, solo lui poteva vincere contro quelli.. guarda caso euro 2012 presi a piallate, euro 2013 under 21 presi a piallati di nuovo.. a settembre altra piallata..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo portiere è ormai rovinato... secondo me rinnovo con 5 mln di euro rischia di essere una tassa che non ci libereremo mai.



Penso anche io. Ormai è andato in un modo o nell'altro. Fuori dalle scatole e avanti un altro


----------



## 1972 (27 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

E comunque occhio a tutti quelli dell'Atalanta... i vari Gagliardini, Petagna... noi siamo sempre convinti di aver fatto un miracolo ad arrivare dietro di loro... speriamo di non pentirci di Kessie e Conti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Meglio anche un palo della luce di un finto milanista che bacia le maglie e si professa un ultras per poi prendere in giro tutti nella maniera che sappiamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

ma perchè dobbiamo sempre schierare sti marcantoni di 1,90 davanti, tecnicamente scarsissimi ?


----------



## 1972 (27 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Meglio anche un palo della luce di un finto milanista che bacia le maglie e si professa un ultras per poi prendere in giro tutti nella maniera che sappiamo.



occhio che se ti tolgono il palo della luce poi ti ritrovi con neto e allora si che sara' buio pesto.....


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E comunque occhio a tutti quelli dell'Atalanta... i vari Gagliardini, Petagna... noi siamo sempre convinti di aver fatto un miracolo ad arrivare dietro di loro... speriamo di non pentirci di Kessie e Conti



se conti va male c'è cmq un calabria in grande crescita. 

dispiace anche che probabilmente dovrà andare in prestito altrove.
in quanto a kessiè, boh, anche io sono un pò scettica ma vediamo, per lo meno, lo strapotere fisico ce l'ha.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2017)

Gli unici 3 dell'Italia che mi sono piaciuti in questo Europeo sono Pellegrini, Caldaia e Barreca.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Giugno 2017)

Dani ceballos ha fatto una annata pazzesca al betis siviglia..non a caso lo cerca il real..giocando a fantasfida era sempre uno tra i migliori..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

Anche Rugani però si è involuto pesantemente a furia di stare in panca alla Juve


----------



## cremone (27 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè dobbiamo sempre schierare sti marcantoni di 1,90 davanti, tecnicamente scarsissimi ?



Non c'era berardi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Con questa eliminazione la telenovela Dollarumma terminerà qualche giorno prima...almeno spero.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2017)

Contento solo della buona prestazione di Calabria. Per il resto lasciamo stare...


----------



## mabadi (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con questa eliminazione la telenovela Dollarumma terminerà qualche giorno prima...almeno spero.



dopo questo europeo 5ml a stagione sono un furto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> occhio che se ti tolgono il palo della luce poi ti ritrovi con neto e allora si che sara' buio pesto.....


Non vedo il problema, abbiamo vinto con portieri mediocri, continueremo a farlo in futuro. Fortunatamente non esiste solo Neto nel panorama mondiale del calcio come portiere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni* si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così. 

Donnarumma è un fenomeno predestinato. Non fate come la volpe che non arriva all'uva...


----------



## vanbasten (27 Giugno 2017)

voglio sperare che adesso l'offerta sia 2 milioni al massimo perke dare 5 milioni a questo qui significa folllllllllia


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2017)

Beh, forse non sarete contenti, ma Donnarumma resterà al Milan, non credo che il Real lo comprerà dopo stasera...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Comunque almeno dopo questa sconfitta velocizzeremo le questioni Conti e Dollarumma dai. Un lato positivo dopo questa sconfitta almeno c'è...


----------



## cremone (27 Giugno 2017)

Abbiamo raggiunto il risultato minimo cioè le semifinali e abbiamo person i migliori, peccato per l'espulsione di Gagliardini


----------



## mabadi (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni* si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così.
> 
> Donnarumma è un fenomeno predestinato. Non fate come la volpe che non arriva all'uva...



Io onestamente non ho mai visto sto fenomeno predestinato e l'Europeo lo conferma.
Oggi, perchè un giocatore lo paghi per giocare oggi e non domani, non vale di certo 5ml a stagione.
Fra 4 anni forse.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dopo questo europeo 5ml a stagione sono un furto.




Lo erano già prima, ora sono osceni e vergognosi.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non ho mai visto sto fenomeno predestinato e l'Europeo lo conferma.
> Oggi, perchè un giocatore lo paghi per giocare oggi e non domani, non vale di certo 5ml a stagione.
> Fra 4 anni forse.



vabeh allora vale tutto, obiettività 0.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche Rugani però si è involuto pesantemente a furia di stare in panca alla Juve



Era davvero forte, si vedeva che poteva diventare un grande... ma purtroppo è ormai andato. Si vede proprio che ha perso il ritmo, quando inizi a diventare una colonna importante o giochi oppure se vai a fare la panchina tutto l'anno non ti riprendi più. Quest'anno altro giro altro anno da panchinaro. Ma da quanto ho capito, a lui interessa solo i soldi altrimenti avrebbe chiesto al cessione.

Sono sicuro che con Romagnoli in questo europeo molti gol sarebbero stati evitati.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non ho mai visto sto fenomeno predestinato e l'Europeo lo conferma.
> Oggi, perchè un giocatore lo paghi per giocare oggi e non domani, non vale di certo 5ml a stagione.
> Fra 4 anni forse.



Ah no tu non lo hai visto, lo ha visto tutto il mondo però. Lo ha visto Sinisa quando lo ha lanciato a 16 anni, lo ha visto Fassone quando ha deciso di offrigli il contratto più ricco mai offerto ad una ragazzo della sua età.

Allora se non lo hai visto tu che scrivi su un forum scusa.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2017)

Purtroppo non abbiamo una punta forte li davanti. Petagna e Cerri sono davvero osceni. Grandissima partita diCalabria comunque. Le ha prese tutte. Molto bene anche Barreca e Pellegrini. Gagliardini non vale neanche un euro. Donnarumma è ormai un caso perso.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

Siamo riusciti nell'impresa di regalargliela, nonostante loro fossero come valori assoluti molto più forti di noi. Perdere così fa veramente innervosire, anche perché la Spagna, eccetto Ceballos e Saul, non ha fatto niente di che.
*Donnarumma 4,5:* non esiste prendere un gol da quella distanza, NON ESISTE. E cosa ancor più grave, la sua papera di fatto ci taglia le gambe.
*Calabria 6,5:* buonissima partita, l'unico appunto che gli faccio è che deve migliorare mentalmente perché l'ammonizione che ha preso è gratuita e ha rischiato più volte il secondo giallo.
*Rugani 5:* l'unica vera disattenzione di una buona partita purtroppo ci costa il primo gol.
*Caldara 6,5:* sempre sicuro negli interventi.
*Barreca 6,5:* davvero una bellissima sorpresa, ci prova sempre.
*Benassi 5:* giocatore di medio livello, non credo che potrà dire qualcosa in una nazionale futura.
*Gagliardini 4,5:* l'espulsione vanifica un ottimo primo tempo.
*Pellegrini 6:* finché ha energie gioca una buona partita, poi si arrende anche lui.
*Chiesa 5:* buon primo tempo, nel secondo sparisce. Deve migliorare ancora.
*Bernardeschi 6,5:* ok, non vale 40 milioni e non è ne Saul ne Asensio, ma perlomeno ci prova sempre. Ha grandi mezzi e tecnica, adesso arriverà quasi sicuro la Juventus: sta a lui dimostrare se è un giocatorino o qualcosa in più.
*Petagna 4:* ancor oggi faccio fatica a comprendere a cosa serva esattamente.

*Locatelli 6: *entra in una situazione già compromessa.
*Cerri sv
Garritano sv*


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2017)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, forse non sarete contenti, ma Donnarumma resterà al Milan, non credo che il Real lo comprerà dopo stasera...



Personalmente non credo ci sia mai stato DAVVERO il real, nonostante la dichiarazione di Perez.. credo più che sia interessato Malocchio Moody.


----------



## 1972 (27 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il problema, abbiamo vinto con portieri mediocri, continueremo a farlo in futuro. Fortunatamente non esiste solo Neto nel panorama mondiale del calcio come portiere.



evidentemente sei ancora troppo giovane. ci sono state squadre fortissime che, in passato, hanno perso titoli per colpa di portieri mediocri. gigio tenemoselo stretto....


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> occhio che se ti tolgono il palo della luce poi ti ritrovi con neto e allora si che sara' buio pesto.....



esistono le vie di mezzo se non siamo così scemi da andare a prendere neto


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti nell'impresa di regalargliela, nonostante loro fossero come valori assoluti molto più forti di noi. Perdere così fa veramente innervosire, anche perché la Spagna, eccetto Ceballos e Saul, non ha fatto niente di che.
> *Donnarumma 4,5:* non esiste prendere un gol da quella distanza, NON ESISTE. E cosa ancor più grave, la sua papera di fatto ci taglia le gambe.
> *Calabria 6,5:* buonissima partita, l'unico appunto che gli faccio è che deve migliorare mentalmente perché l'ammonizione che ha preso è gratuita e ha rischiato più volte il secondo giallo.
> *Rugani 5:* l'unica vera disattenzione di una buona partita purtroppo ci costa il primo gol.
> ...



Tutti cessi italiani sopravalutati [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION]

Io vorrei sapere una cosa, come mai questi mediocri italiani valgono 20/30/40 1miliado di mln

Mentre dall'altra parte in Germania giocatori poco urlati, ma che comunque sono di un'altra categoria rispetto a questi cessi italiani ma la cosa buffa e che costano tutti il loro prezzo reale


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche Rugani però si è involuto pesantemente a furia di stare in panca alla Juve



Deve giocare giocare giocare giocare giocare. Spero vivamente che Allegri cominci a panchinare i pagliacci della BBC perché il ragazzo non merita di perdersi.


----------



## vanbasten (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> lo ha visto Fassone quando ha deciso di offrigli il contratto più ricco mai offerto ad una ragazzo della sua età.


 Fassone di fatto stava ricomprando il giocatore con i 5 milioni all'anno che a parte stasera non li vale. Perchè mi dovete pure spiegare allora perchè bmappe non guadagna 10 milioni.


----------



## 1972 (27 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> esistono le vie di mezzo se non siamo così scemi da andare a prendere neto



perin magari! ma per favore


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Fassone di fatto stava ricomprando il giocatore con i 5 milioni all'anno che a parte stasera non li vale. Perchè mi dovete pure spiegare allora perchè bmappe non guadagna 10 milioni.



Il Monaco ha appena formulato un'offerta di 8.5 milioni di euro netti all'anno per il rinnovo di Mbappè. Se non dovesse accettare è solo perchè va al Real Madrid a prenderne 10.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me ora Dollarumma, senza neppure farsi la doccia:

1) inforca la prima automobile che trova fuori dallo stadio;
2) guida insonne per 8 ore tutta notte in direzione milano bruciando tutti i limiti di velocità esistenti;
3) ad un'ora imprecisata della prima mattinata citofonerà ad un ancora addormentato Fassone, chiedendo se l'offerta di 5 milioni a stagione sia ancora valida..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Deve giocare giocare giocare giocare giocare. Spero vivamente che Allegri cominci a panchinare i pagliacci della BBC perché il ragazzo non merita di perdersi.




Visto come funziona lo spogliatoio della Juve non credo che Allegri abbia il coraggio di panchinare uno dei tre a favore di Rugani. E comunque la colpa è sua eh, uno che sul punto di esplodere va a sotterrarsi nella panchina della Juve si deve aspettare una involuzione.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Visto come funziona lo spogliatoio della Juve non credo che Allegri abbia il coraggio di panchinare uno dei tre a favore di Rugani. E comunque la colpa è sua eh, uno che sul punto di esplodere va a sotterrarsi nella panchina della Juve si deve aspettare una involuzione.



Non me ne frega niente di come funziona lo spogliatoio della Juve, loro e il Buffone si devono togliere dai piedi. Sono dei perdenti e la nostra rovina.


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutti cessi italiani sopravalutati [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION]
> 
> Io vorrei sapere una cosa, come mai questi mediocri italiani valgono 20/30/40 1miliado di mln
> 
> Mentre dall'altra parte in Germania giocatori poco urlati, ma che comunque sono di un'altra categoria rispetto a questi cessi italiani ma la cosa buffa e che costano tutti il loro prezzo reale



Gli Italiani sono un po come gli Inglesi che vengono pagati 40-50-60 milioni e poi si rivelano quasi tutti dei cessi o dei mediocri.
Stasera aldilà della nostra buona prova(mi aspettavo di peggio) si è visto che la Spagna ha giocatori nettamente più talentuosi dei nostri.Asensio Saul e Ceballos da una parte e Benassi Gagliardini e Chiesa,dall'altra.Pieta'.
P.S:Su Dollarumma no comment, ho già detto tutto.


----------



## 1972 (27 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Fassone di fatto stava ricomprando il giocatore con i 5 milioni all'anno che a parte stasera non li vale. Perchè mi dovete pure spiegare allora perchè bmappe non guadagna 10 milioni.



chiedi a dybala ed avrai risposte


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Visto come funziona lo spogliatoio della Juve non credo che Allegri abbia il coraggio di panchinare uno dei tre a favore di Rugani. E comunque la colpa è sua eh, uno che sul punto di esplodere va a sotterrarsi nella panchina della Juve si deve aspettare una involuzione.



se non panchinano uno di 35 anni suonati e l'altro di 32/33 tutto naso 
vuol dire che sono fessi.. tra l'altro Chiellini quest'anno era sempre rotto


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se non panchinano uno di 35 anni suonati e l'altro di 32/33 tutto naso
> vuol dire che sono fessi.. tra l'altro Chiellini quest'anno era sempre rotto




Fatte le debite proporzioni sarebbe come se il Milan avesse panchinato Maldini, alla Juve il clan BBC + Buffon comanda lo spogliatoio e dubito che accetterebbero di farsi sostituire da uno sbarbatello. 

Peggio per Rugani che doveva andarsene e cercare di giocare per poter crescere, invece ha preferito trofei "fittizi" vinti da comprimario.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Secondo me ora Dollarumma, senza neppure farsi la doccia:
> 
> 1) inforca la prima automobile che trova fuori dallo stadio;
> 2) guida insonne per 8 ore tutta notte in direzione milano bruciando tutti i limiti di velocità esistenti;
> 3) ad un'ora imprecisata della prima mattinata citofonerà ad un ancora addormentato Fassone, chiedendo se l'offerta di 5 milioni a stagione sia ancora valida..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fatte le debite proporzioni sarebbe come se il Milan avesse panchinato Maldini, alla Juve il clan BBC + Buffon comanda lo spogliatoio e dubito che accetterebbero di farsi sostituire da uno sbarbatello.
> 
> Peggio per Rugani che doveva andarsene e cercare di giocare per poter crescere, invece ha preferito trofei "fittizi" vinti da comprimario.



Alla faccia delle proporzioni 
Rugani appena arrivato era già + forte del duo Barzagli e Chiellini 
se poi non fanno giocare i + forti xkè ci sono i bulletti del gruppo non so che farci..

io dico scemo allenatore di turno.. xkè se decide di panchinarli loro devono stare solo muti
poi per i calciatori l'anagrafe è una condanna.. non saranno certamente i primi e nemmeno gli ultimi a farne le spese..


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> perin magari! ma per favore



Ma guarda aldilà della tua classifica dei portieri Donnarumma si è messo da solo (seppur con la spintarella di qualcuno) in condizione di non poter più restare nell'ambiente Milan, niente sarà più come prima. Se ne andrà subito o l'anno prossimo, con o senza rinnovo, e non sarà certo per colpa di quello che io o te pensiamo su di lui, né sarà colpa dei Perin o Neto che verranno dopo di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2017)

Se l'è cercata. Erano tre tiri clamorosamente difficili, ma da uno che rifiuta 5M dalla squadra del cuore, si pretende taaaaaaanto...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2017)

Prendere 9 mln di euro, posarli immediatamente e rilevare Dani Ceballos, grazie.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Gli Italiani sono un po come gli Inglesi che vengono pagati 40-50-60 milioni e poi si rivelano quasi tutti dei cessi o dei mediocri.
> Stasera aldilà della nostra buona prova(mi aspettavo di peggio) si è visto che la Spagna ha giocatori nettamente più talentuosi dei nostri.Asensio Saul e Ceballos da una parte e Benassi Gagliardini e Chiesa,dall'altra.Pieta'.
> P.S:Su Dollarumma no comment, ho già detto tutto.


I tedeschi Dino a prova contraria gli abbiamo battuti, senza Donnarumma e Gagliardini battevamo pure questi


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Prendere 9 mln di euro, posarli immediatamente e rilevare Dani Ceballos, grazie.



da fare subitissimo


----------

